# release old adhesive on EPDM walk pads



## Grumpy

Do you know of a product that will release the adhesive on EPDM walk pads? I am bidding a job and the architect wants us to "remove and re-use" the walk pads. I don't know of any way to remove them without cutting the membrane.


----------



## 1985gt

Been a long time there Grumpy!


I assume you are talking about the old splice adhesive? You may be able just to simply but carefully pull them up. I really don't know of a better way that isn't damaging to the membrane in some way shape or forum.


----------



## Grumpy

Not splice adhesive. This is a 5 year old roof we installed with primer and pressure sensitive. The scope is now curb build out work and some infill. RTU's are getting larger and Architect is specifying that the walk pads are to be re-used. I bid to replace all the walk pads knowing they don't come up easy and will likely get ruined. There are something like 84 to remove and over 120 to install. I just bid to cut the membrane then pay an apprentice to clean em up while the journey man strip in new membrane where the old was removed. 

Elbow grease is the only answer I can find to removing them. I guess one of the guys "pulled his back" removing adhered walk pads last year before I joined the company so everyone is now scared to death there will be another injury. I want to tell the guys to grow a pair.


----------



## 1985gt

I assumed when you said adhesive it was the old style. 

I can't think of a good way to get them up. If it's a fully adhered roof, most likely the glue will release off the insulation. If its ballasted or mechanically attached i can see the membrane getting damaged from pulling on them like that.

I wonder if you could use dental floss or a thin string and "cut" the tape.

I'd talk to the architect and let him know his plan is not feasible, cutting and patching is really the only way.


----------



## Grumpy

It's adhered and chances are good that the facers will rip off the top layer of iso. I already have my change order pen ready to go when i get the call from my guys after the 1st pad. Start date June 1st.

Ya know your idea of a thin string just might work... Even if I have to patch the membrane it's be alot faster than digging out all the old insulation which has been foamed together. Can't hurt to at least try. I might give that a try when I go verify the deck type.


----------



## RoofPro

Your post is making a great argument for using pavers instead of adhered walkpads. I agree your only option is to cut them out and that the facer will delaminate when you pull them up. I can't think of any way to reuse them that would be cheaper than buying new.


----------

